

Show HN: TaskPipes – IFTTT for data processing - crrashby
https://taskpipes.com/

======
wlievens
Is this an ETL tool? If yes, how does it compare to existing tools in that
space?

~~~
f292
The focus is much more on people who are currently running existing, manual
processes in spreadsheets (e.g. monthly reporting) and has much less of a
database element. For example, we don't do any of the "loading" stage in a
typical ETL process.

------
crrashby
Hi, I'm the co-founder of TaskPipes. We'd love to here what you think!

~~~
eltiar
You don't happen to be using dat, do you?

[http://dat-data.com/](http://dat-data.com/)

~~~
crrashby
No we're not. At the moment we're focussing more on non-devs who already have
the data in a csv. It looks like a cool project though.

